# WTB 16x8 or 16x9 Wheels



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm looking fro wheels for my 99 Chevy truck and would like to find 16x8 or 16x9 so I can put my 265 R75 16 tires on them. I think the one inch would make a big difference in the way the tire would look, anyway if somebody is selling any let me know.


----------



## IApushn (Feb 3, 2010)

265 mm = 10.43 inches so I would think you would want the wider rim. JMO


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

IApushn;1020126 said:


> 265 mm = 10.43 inches so I would think you would want the wider rim. JMO


 so maybe a 9inch or even a 10 inch wheel might work.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I wouldn't go wider than 8"

Just looked quickly at the BFG site. They recommend a rim 7-8 inches for 265. And the 8 would still allow you to go to 285 if you wanted.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I know what they recommend however the narrow wheels look like they pinch the tire, I'm looking for a wider look so maybe the 9" would work, if I'm not mistaken they are concerned of the tire coming off the bead with a wide wheel.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

A 265 looks the best on a 7" or 8" rim. If you put them on a 9" or 10" rim, you will get the bubble tire look. Here is a pic of a 265/75/16 on a factory 16x7 rim.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Mossman the bubble look is what I'm looking for, I don't like the look of the tire getting pinched at the bead. Sorry the 7" wheels just make the tire look too skinny.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

i run 265 75 16s with a 16 x 7 wheel- check out my profile for pics. i think it looks pretty "bubbly"


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I'll take a picture of my truck with 7" wheels & 265's and when I get wider wheels I'll take another picture to show the difference.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

When I say bubble look its not a good thing. I don't know how to explain it but it will not look good. I have seen people mount to small of a tire on to wide a rim and it does not look good. I would go with an 8" rim max.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think 10" is the ticket for you. Please post pics ASAP.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I don't plan on getting 10" wide wheels even tho they will work. I was looking more into the 8" or 9" wheels...mossman I think I know what your talking about the tire being stretched to reach the wheel bead...thats not what I'm looking for. I just want the sidewalls to be about as wide as the tread width. I will post pictures as soon as i can find what I'm looking for and I guarantee it will look good, as a matter of fact I just seen a truck here locally that had the look that I'm going for even my wife that doesn't care about wheels and tires said the truck looked good that way.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

I have 16X8 american racing rims with 285's on my 2000 2500. I had 265's on them before, and compared to my 2006 2500HD, the 8" rim makes the tire look a little wider/beefier. However, I would not want to go any wider than that. To me, the 9" would make it look wider than it is tall, and I dont think that looks good at all. With the 285's on the 8" rims, they fit perfect and look even better.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

SawHoss;1023295 said:


> I have 16X8 american racing rims with 285's on my 2000 2500. I had 265's on them before, and compared to my 2006 2500HD, the 8" rim makes the tire look a little wider/beefier. However, I would not want to go any wider than that. To me, the 9" would make it look wider than it is tall, and I dont think that looks good at all. With the 285's on the 8" rims, they fit perfect and look even better.


SawHoss, I wouldn't be afraid to put 285's on a 9" rim. This is a pic of 17x9 with 285's. I have 17x8.5 on my truck now.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Mossman that looks good I like Sawhoss said it make the tires look like they have some girth to them


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I would like the 9" because in the fall I plane on putting new (285's) skins on, so I'm still looking anybody have any?


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Mossman, that looks fine to me! I guess seeing is believing. THANKS


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well here you go I could only find 8" wide wheels (used), anyway I think they made big difference in the way the tire looks and also more importantly my tire tread is fully planted and not riding on the center of the tread. I'll take more pictures tomorrow of the wheels and tire combo, I did have the the tire shop put the white letters on the inside (i don't think white letters pop on a white truck)


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Watch out for curbs. I'm done with white letters.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah thanks


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Cleaned up*

OK I got her all cleaned up and ready for spring (How much is that dogie in the window)...she wanted to go for a ride with me. Let me know what you think about the new (used) wheels on the truck?


----------



## josh9410 (Feb 19, 2008)

i could have gotten you a new set like mossmans (ultra 16x8) for $125 each


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

josh9410;1025961 said:


> i could have gotten you a new set like mossmans (ultra 16x8) for $125 each


Thanks but why didn't you say something earlier lol anyway I like the way these look.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

josh9410;1025961 said:


> i could have gotten you a new set like mossmans (ultra 16x8) for $125 each


I just went and looked at mossmans again and the tire shop has some very similar 16x8 for $480.00 installed.


----------

